# Whats better .22 short range or long range



## mtherabbthuntr (Feb 18, 2008)

looking to buy new .22. I am stuck between a short range and a long range. please reply.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Not sure what you mean, as most all 22 rifles can shoot shorts or LR or CCIs (subsonic). For squirrels, a short is all you need.

But a .22 mag if different.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would also GUESS you are talking about a .22 short or a 22 long rifle? If this is the case go with the 22 long rifle it will do anything the 22 short will do and do it better. I see no reason to even use .22 shorts! When I was a kid I had a bolt .22 that I fired 22 shorts 22 long and 22 long rifle and it was not long before I gave up on 22 shorts and longs and stuck with the long rifle.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I just bought a Mossberg 702 Plinkster with a scope for $129. It only shoots 22lr but that is all I buy. I say go with the 22lr!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

.22 lr. I have shot many of them, but i really like the henry golden boy lever action. little more expiensive, but well worth it for gophers and other small game.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

10/22 all you will ever need


----------

